# Global Top 10: 1990/1991



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Nice little piece taken from here :biggrin:



> By Lauren Brill
> 
> The NBA Global Top 10 highlights the play of the association's best international athletes. This edition of the Global Top 10 revisits the 1990-1991 season, educating fans about which Nigerian-born athlete led the league in blocks that year and which Serbian-born center helped the Lakers reach the 1991 NBA Finals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

For sure the Trailblazers would have beat the Lakers in the western conf' finals if Arvydas had come over after his drafting in 1986. 

Sad to read a few names on there and have no recollection of who they are :sad:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Great read. The only name I didn't recognize was Stefano Rusconi - and it appears that he didn't do much: http://databasebasketball.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=RUSCOST01

I join in the 'If Only' chorus about Arvydas...


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I remember Rusconi being picked! Those few years following the '88 U.S. Olympic team's performance and leading up to the Dream Team were the first time it was easy (or easier, anyway) to get glimpses of international players. That was one of those names that popped up in those days. But really, we never saw anyone until the Olympics. Those (pre-Internet) days sucked! I remember in 1991 or 92 reading in some summer, Olympic preview issue of a basketball magazine about a "teenage point guard, 6-6 Antoine Rigadeau" and being enthralled by the idea of some kind of French Magic Johnson. I didn't see him for about a decade after that.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

According to this site he has played of 30 minutes or 7 games in the NBA and got $415,000, not too bad :biggrin:


----------

